# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Cần giúp sử dụng phần mềm screen virtuoso pro 2.4

## gg.satthutq94

chẳng là mình dùng phần mềm này để record mấy trận đế chế nhưng khi xem lại clip thi đến đoạn trong game lai rất lòe mặc dù trước đó vẫn ngon. ace nào biết chỉ dùm mình đi.thanks nhiều.

----------


## thiendung

cái này do bạn cài đặt hoặc do dùng win 7,vista thôi
mình thấy phần mềm này chỉ quay video cho xp thì chuẩn lắm
ko giận tẹo nào

nếu cài đặt cho full màn hình để quay aoe thì phải là 1024 - 768
bạn chạy screen virtuoso pro
ở mục screen , bạn nhìn sang thấy phần width và height bạn chọn lần lượt là 1024 và 768 .vì bạn phải chọn độ width và height cho giống đế chế ,vì khi quay phải để như vậy mới quay full màn aoe được

----------


## lamchuong95

bạn thử dùng phần mềm camstudio coi dc ko? mình thấy phần mềm này khá nét[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## thuthuy7794

> bạn thử dùng phần mềm camstudio coi dc ko? mình thấy phần mềm này khá nét[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


phần mềm screen virtuoso pro chuyển để các game thủ quay những trận đế chế hay nhất, đây được gọi là phần mềm thông dụng nhất
còn như bạn cứ thử dùng phần mềm camstudio quay là khác biết ngay giật hay ko giật, nét hay không nét

----------


## phuongxoan

> cái này do bạn cài đặt hoặc do dùng win 7,vista thôi
> mình thấy phần mềm này chỉ quay video cho xp thì chuẩn lắm
> ko giận tẹo nào
> 
> nếu cài đặt cho full màn hình để quay aoe thì phải là 1024 - 768
> bạn chạy screen virtuoso pro
> ở mục screen , bạn nhìn sang thấy phần width và height bạn chọn lần lượt là 1024 và 768 .vì bạn phải chọn độ width và height cho giống đế chế ,vì khi quay phải để như vậy mới quay full màn aoe được


mình dùng win xp mà.cài đặt thì cũng như thế mà k đc.lúc đầu thì vẫn dùng bt, dùng được vài ngày mới cò hiện tượng như trên.thế mới nản

----------

